# Yahoo- Biz bits (Everett Herald)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Two local therapists have joined Summit Rehabilitation's network of therapists in Snohomish County. Karen Maynard and Lisa Dang come to Summit after treating patients in the Sky Valley area. Maynard graduated from California State University, Long Beach in 1982 with a degree in physical therapy.View the full article


----------

